# Συμβουλευτική Γονέων & Ανάπτυξη > Διαταραχή Ελλειματικής Προσοχής, Υπερκινητικότητα >  ΑDD

## lessing

Γεια σας.Εχτες κατα τυχη επεσα πανω σε ενα βιντεο που ειχε αναρτησει ενας τυπος που εχει ενα κινημα στην Αμερικη κ εξηγει γιατι το ADD ειναι χαρισματικο.Αν θελετε ψαξτε το λεγεται Μεθοδος DA VINCI K μου φανηκε πολυ ενδιαφερον.

----------


## lessing

O τυπος λεγεται Garret John Laporto κ εχει διαφορετικη αντιληψη για το ΑDD απο αυτην που κυκλοφορει ευρεως.

----------


## Constantly curious

Ρομποτικη χειρουργικη ? Μια ιδεα πηρα απο grey's anatomy :)

----------


## nick190813

> Ρομποτικη χειρουργικη ? Μια ιδεα πηρα απο grey's anatomy :)


κοψε το πολυ Grey's anatomy :p

----------


## Constantly curious

Δε βγαζει πολλα επεισοδια νικ πλεον οποτε το εκοψα :)

----------


## nick190813

> Δε βγαζει πολλα επεισοδια νικ πλεον οποτε το εκοψα :)


δεν πειραζει καλυτερα....μαπα σειρα ηταν φανταζομαι:p

----------


## Constantly curious

Απο τις καλυτερες 9 αστερακια. 
lessing συγνωμη για το οφ τοπικ τσατ

----------


## lessing

Δεν πειραζει εκφρασου ελευθερα χα χα

----------

